# Windows 10 Media Creation Tool 10.0.14393.0 Released!



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The new Media Creation Tool has been released!

It will allow you to download the ISO file for the Windows 10 "anniversary update" so you can create a bootable DVD or bootable USB thumb drive.

The tool and the Windows 10 version that it downloads is *10.0.14393.0*.









After you download and save the tool, close all open windows first, then run the tool.

Follow the directions from there.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've already created a bootable DVD, so I'm going to be off-line for awhile so I can update this Windows 10 desktop from *10.0.10586.494* to *10.0.14393.0*.

I believe a cumulative security update has also been released that supposedly will update it to *10.0.14393.10*.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The update of Windows 10 from version *10.0.10586.494* to version *10.0.14393.10* went fine and retained all my programs and personal data.
It reinstalled a lot of apps that I don't need or use, so I used Piriform CCleaner to uninstall them.
I also had to change several of my personal settings.
It updated Windows Defender to version *4.10.14393.0* and changed its desktop icon into a shield.
I'm going to run it for a few days in this desktop (which has only Windows 10) before installing it in my other 2 desktops (which has Windows 7 and Windows 10).

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I have only received the update on one of my 4 computers. It is still in the process of installing. it has been 4 hour process so far.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I didn't wait t0 receive a notice for the "anniversary update".
I downloaded and put the new media creation tool to use and created a bootable DVD and then used it to make the update from 10586 to 14393.
It installed in less than an hour, but it took much longer afterwards to get everything back to the way I had it. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I have three left to do. I am using the first one now. Only things I had to change was reinstalling the newest version of Classic Shell and uninstall Groove. Cortana is still installed but hidden. The only setting I had to change was turning off the Cortana Assist for the Edge Browser. I can now go update my desktop. Don't know how it will go. it is 32 bit Win10 Pro, but I have to use a Wireless Dongle for Internet. I am worried that the Installation will not recognize it in the final stages.


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

These new directories appeared yesterday. But no update downloads as of yet. I have one question for dustyjay - did it keep all of your privacy settings ?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

it did for me on WIN10 Home. I haven't installed it on my two machines with Win 10 Pro yet.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Attempted using a USB Flash drive created with the Media Creation tool. Turns out my Desk top cannot boot from a Flash Drive. So doing the Update Now option on the Media Creation Tool Site.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Using the Update assistant From the Media Creation Site took less than half the time to download the Update using Windows Update. This is using the same Wireless Dongle I used for my Main Laptop.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Update Completed. Changes to Win 10 Pro were the same as Win 10 Home with one exception. Settings is no longer displayed on the Right side of the Task bar, I had to pin Settings to the Task Bar to make a quick link to it. Also will have to change my Lock Screen Picture back to the one I had before. Boot up is still the same speed as before. THough Edge is quite a bit quicker than before.


----------

